# SI newest moderator......



## Zeek (Jun 3, 2012)

here is the total, guys with the most votes, we will do this again soon for the next mod position


Hurt is our man with 6 votes...

Darkside - 5
GFunky - 4
Kane - 4
Georgia - 3
Pikki - 3
Malevolence - 2


----------



## Curiosity (Jun 3, 2012)

congrats hurt, good choice everyone! hurts the man!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 3, 2012)

Congrats hurt my brother


----------



## Hurt (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you guys I really appreciate it, I will do my best not to let you all down!  

I'd like to thank the academy...


----------



## JOMO (Jun 3, 2012)

Congrats hurt.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 3, 2012)

Congrats Brotha, I know for sure you will be doing a great job here for us. And congrats to the other guys they were considered for this position as well, including me  J/K


----------



## Georgia (Jun 3, 2012)

Congrats Hurt!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 3, 2012)

I'd like to congratulate BigHerm actually... Cause now I have a new mod to screw with


----------



## Zeek (Jun 3, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I'd like to congratulate BigHerm actually... Cause now I have a new mod to screw with



 Poor herm and the daily new avi pics!!


----------



## DF (Jun 3, 2012)

Grats! Hurt you fucking beast!


----------



## grind4it (Jun 3, 2012)

Congradulation brother Hurt


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes thank god there's a new newbie.  Lol.  Congrats to Herm and hurt.  Lol no more new avis.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats hurt


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 4, 2012)

congrats brotha!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 4, 2012)

I hope the rest of you bro's listed in the votes feel a sense of pride... It's an honor to be considered by the guys you share the board with... You guys didn't pick me, and would you have? Who knows...

All I know is I better see you bros keep it up. Keep helping, posting and participating and your day will come.

I'm very proud of you guys for making this board what it is... 

No homo


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 4, 2012)

Ya same with me.  You guys and gals of SI are my buddies.  I'm glad some of you guys picked me as well.


----------



## Georgia (Jun 4, 2012)

You guys are all so cute. PoB is so cute.


----------



## beasto (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats Hurt!!!! He will be a good mod!!!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 4, 2012)

He's just precious. All of you are just darling! Yes homo


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh do iiiiiiiiiiiiiii love colt and his Homo slang!!! (In my elton John voice singing)


----------



## Mrs P (Jun 4, 2012)

Congratz Hurt !


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 4, 2012)

congrats youngin!


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 5, 2012)

Congrats hurt!!!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 5, 2012)

I didn't even know there was a vote lol congrats hurt....but please don't ban me next time you get upset


----------



## Hurt (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks everybody! LOL deal Cobra


----------



## Jada (Jun 5, 2012)

Congrats hurt


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 15, 2012)

damn,how did I miss out on the ballot lol,im an old ass like Zeek,damn im hurt.....lmao


----------



## gfunky (Jun 17, 2012)

Congrats Hurt!  You the MOD LOL


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 21, 2012)

Congrats hurt!! you will be a good on!! for sure


----------



## CIII (Jun 21, 2012)

Congrats hurt!!


----------

